# Magpie’s New Design – The Red-Tail



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Being a magpie, I am comfortable in my own skin (uh, I mean feathers). I am happy with who I am&#8230;no self-image problem here! You would be self-content as well if you were a magpie!

However, suppose someone held a gun (or slingshot) to my head and made me list some other birds I would chose to be if I could not be me. That would be a tough decision because being perfect I can't imagine being any lesser bird. But, after considerable thought, I came up with three possibilities - magpie substitutes.

I would choose to be a Red-tailed Hawk, a Peregrine Falcon, or a Kestrel. These three birds seem as close to perfection without actually being a noble magpie.

So I thought that I would design three new slingshots in honour of these birds.

Today, I present to you the Red-tail. The Red-tailed Hawk is a fine specimen - he's got strength, speed, and beauty.

This slingshot is based upon a chalice design. It is 3.5" (93mm) wide, with a gap of 1 7/8" (47mm), and is 5.25" (132mm) high.

The model below is made with an aluminum core, two 5mm slabs of Purpleheart, and faced with Yew and a Zebrawood swell (kind of look like tail feathers). (Unfortunately, there is a slight cosmetic problem). It is finished with Tru-oil.

This model has 5/16 holes to accommodate tubes. However, I have also made clips (still need refinement) for quick band attachment.

Thanks so much for letting me ramble on. In a few days I will post my new Peregrine Design.

I hope you like the pictures, and please let me know what you think and how I can make improvements. (Please feel free to PM me as well to share any constructive criticism you might have.)

Mr. Magpie (Darren)


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice addition, well done!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Very Handsome!


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Really Nice work Darren


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks awesome Darren!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Holy Smokes!! that is beautiful!!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Pure art Darren! Amazing shooter.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Great job---nice design, good looking wood with good grains and good color contrast.


----------



## John G (Dec 15, 2013)

As you can see I do not post much(mostly because I am new and don't know much)but I have to say I love this slingshot and hope it will be OK to build one one day.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Nicely done, Sir Darren. Can't wait to see the Falcon. Thanks for sharing your new design.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Very nice, ive flown a mates redtail for him a few times and their great birds and even better hunter, i will stick to my harris`s though


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

very prettttyyyy ! gj! looking forward to the other two.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Beautiful slingshot man! Wish I could build something as nice looking a that. Maybe one day Iwill have the skills and tools to do that. Awesome work magpie!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

So BEAUTIFUL!!!

A very well balanced and nicely built slingshot!!!

I like it ...Well, this is an understatement. It is AWESOME!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

A Real Masterpiece!!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Very nice design and workmanship, absolutely top notch Pica pica.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

oooohhh! I like it a lot! Looks like a candidate for being a great shooter too!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Awesome!! an aptly named slingshot those tail feathers are really cool.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice Can't wait to see the kestrel.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Thanks so much for all the compliments! I appreciate you taking the time to look and comment.

Darren


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... Darren... I think this is your best one so far..


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

very nice bird´s lookalike ! ;-)

cheers


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Darren, that´s a very beautiful work of art. I´m impressed!!

Take care!

Luke


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

dang. What a beauty.


----------



## ralle1 (Jan 31, 2012)

very very nice catty thump up


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Wounderful piece man. You can be proud of it


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Impressive. Love the laminations


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice work Darren!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

wow, stunning!

really beautiful!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks again, guys. I appreciate all the compliments.

Darren


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Very nice Magpie, masterfully done!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A stunning slingshot, really a new masterpiece from you, i'm very excited to see your other new designs :thumbsup:


----------

